# Anyone wanna RP with me?



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 18, 2022)

Anyone?


----------



## Mambi (Jan 18, 2022)

Sure. Topic?


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 18, 2022)

Anything Im just bored with Covid rn, if its NSFW we need to do DM


----------



## Parabellum3 (Jan 21, 2022)

Got any preferred settings?


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 21, 2022)

M X F, FXF, or TxF thats it


----------



## Parabellum3 (Jan 21, 2022)

What about like the physical setting such as a sci-fi, fantasy, modern, etc?


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 21, 2022)

Sci-Fi


----------



## Parabellum3 (Jan 21, 2022)

Gotcha. You want it to be romance too?


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 21, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> Gotcha. You want it to be romance too?


sure, as I said above tho if its NSFW you will have to DM me


----------



## Parabellum3 (Jan 21, 2022)

No worries, I rp only in dms anyways.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Jan 21, 2022)

You have discord too?


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 21, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> You have discord too?


no sorry I don't


----------



## Parabellum3 (Jan 21, 2022)

What about telegram?


----------



## Faustus (Feb 9, 2022)

Hope you got over that Covid!


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 9, 2022)

Faustus said:


> Hope you got over that Covid!


yeah I've been over it for a few weeks now, what about you?


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 9, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> Anyone?





			https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/tartarian-adventure-tours-admission-open-to-public.1678375/
		

this one not doing it much for yeh ?


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 9, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/tartarian-adventure-tours-admission-open-to-public.1678375/
> 
> 
> this one not doing it much for yeh ?


I posted the thread before I joined, but its still open


----------



## Faustus (Feb 9, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> yeah I've been over it for a few weeks now, what about you?


Oh! Oh! Just because I'm a BAT, I've got COVID, right?! Speciesist!
(Kidding, I got over it fine. )


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 9, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> I posted the thread before I joined, but its still open





ScaratheWolf said:


> Sci-Fi


I think I have a plot...


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 9, 2022)

Faustus said:


> Oh! Oh! Just because I'm a BAT, I've got COVID, right?! Speciesist!
> (Kidding, I got over it fine. )


you legit scared the sh!t out of me until I saw "kidding"


----------



## Faustus (Feb 9, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> you legit scared the sh!t out of me until I saw "kidding"


Haha aww, sorry about that! I'm a kidder.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 9, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> I think I have a plot...


*BUY DIRT* 
Buy dirt
Find the one you can't live without
Get a ring, let your knee hit the ground
Do what you love but call it work
And throw a little money in the plate at church
Send your prayers up and your roots down deep
Add a few limbs to your family tree
And watch their pencil marks
And the grass in the yard all grow up"

Anytime anyone says Plot this plays in my head 
its a good song...I don't agree with everything in it though


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 9, 2022)

Faustus said:


> Haha aww, sorry about that! I'm a kidder.


its all good, I needed a jump scare this morning XD


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 9, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> *BUY DIRT*
> Buy dirt
> Find the one you can't live without
> Get a ring, let your knee hit the ground
> ...


yes, let's do a RP that involves real estate in space
and instead of land plots, we deal in planets and stars !
lol


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 9, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> yes, let's do a RP that involves real estate in space
> and instead of land plots, we deal in planets and stars !
> lol


that is so random but funny


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 9, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> that is so random but funny


yes I do a funny


----------

